# 16 hr Deep Drop fishing out of Rudee Inlet....



## fisherman Steve (Apr 18, 2001)

Has anyone fished the 16 hr trip for tilefish? What tackle setup are they providing? (type of reel, line used)


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

I went on some of their offshore overnighters back in October and November of 2007. Those trips were classified as 24 hour trips, but they lasted longer than that. I'd say we had a 4-5 hour ride out. The fishing was part deep drop for blueline tiles, then we chunked for tuna and swordfish at night. I don't want to mislead you, as I think they've changed a lot since then. I think the reels we were using for the deep drop were Shimano TLD's. The rig we were using was just 16-20 ounces of lead, with a few dropper loops for the hooks spaced a few feet apart above the lead. Bait was squid and cut butterfish. On the second deep drop trip I went on, I took along a 4/0 or 6/0 senator, which was heavier and more troublesome to use than the outfits they provided. Water depth was 800-900 feet if I remember correctly. As I said, they've changed a lot, so I'd call the fishing center, and try to talk with the Captain. I'd imagine it's Captain Skip Feller you want to talk with. When we went, we were targeting Blueline Tiles on the deep drop, but I know they've targeted grouper and golden tiles(which get a lot bigger) on other trips, and they use different rigs for them. I'm not sure exactly what they're targeting now, but I had good times on the trips I took with them on the Rudee Angler. Hope that helps a little.

The action was constant with the Blueline Tilefish. Everybody made their limit pretty quickly. I think it was 10 per person then. Looking at the regulations, it looks like the limit is 7 per person now. In this picture we just grabbed a couple stringers of Tiles so Captain Skip could snap a picture. On these trips, the boat was limited to 20 anglers. I'm not sure how many they let onto the 16 hour trips. Pretty fun when you're reeling up 2-3 at a time from 800 feet.


----------



## 2aces (Jul 2, 2007)

fisherman Steve said:


> Has anyone fished the 16 hr trip for tilefish? What tackle setup are they providing? (type of reel, line used)


I have been on the 16 hr trip before, they provide you with a Penn Custom 30-60 lb 6' rod with a Penn Baja Special 113hn reel spooled with 80 lb power pro braid. When are you making a run for the blueline tiles, I am thinking of going after the new yrs.


----------

